# trippy festival thread 2015



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

This is for those good family fests im all ways talking about..share your best fest,jam band show,psychedelic drug story,questions about drugs at fests,upcoming fest,or general tour rat bullshit lot rumor tale here.

Made plans for 420 today.
Www.*sweetwater*420*fest.com*


----------



## skuba (Jan 15, 2015)

Ever been to terrapin hill?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Link?..May have...I forget a lot..
"I been all around this world..."


skuba said:


> Ever been to terrapin hill?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/123767/Grateful-Dead-Celebration-With-Anastasio-and-Hornsby-In-Chicago

Going to at least the first night. 

Going to the Ville and I think I have the wife begging me for Lockn' tickets. 

This summer is shaping up already!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

never done a festival with my family though, thinking of taking them to Glastonbury this year. 
It will be a bit weird as my entire festival experience over my brief yet colourful existence has been a drug fuelled, sleep deprived, food absent crazy good time. 
Haven't been to a festival for about 8 yrs now, I don't mind as I partied so hard for so long when I was a bit younger. 
The itch is back now, so interested to see what having my family around does. Less drugs for sure ..........


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> never done a festival with my family though, thinking of taking them to Glastonbury this year.
> It will be a bit weird as my entire festival experience over my brief yet colourful existence has been a drug fuelled, sleep deprived, food absent crazy good time.
> Haven't been to a festival for about 8 yrs now, I don't mind as I partied so hard for so long when I was a bit younger.
> The itch is back now, so interested to see what having my family around does. Less drugs for sure ..........


I've seen it on t.v...totally a different scene than the hippy fests here...real trendy and commercial...if you see huge commercial logos around the stage,wrong fest imo.
Sure it's a good time for you guys tho!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I've seen it on t.v...totally a different scene than the hippy fests here...real trendy and commercial...if you see huge commercial logos around the stage,wrong fest imo.
> Sure it's a good time for you guys tho!


You're right, these days Glastonbury is a commercial beast, when I was first going there it was THE hippy, crusty festival full of hallucinogens and happy people. I would go now because my family would be with me and that's the difference. 
When I was growing up, I was heavily part of the free party/festy scene. We'd put a 30K rig under a tent in a field or on a beach out of the way, party the night or for days with constant 24hr fuel runs for the generator. Hundreds of people just there for the fun, good people and fine drugs.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> http://www.jambase.com/Articles/123767/Grateful-Dead-Celebration-With-Anastasio-and-Hornsby-In-Chicago
> 
> Going to at least the first night.
> 
> ...


Well,revamped my plans,sending m.o. off in the morn.all three nights no way will I not see them.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)

Im quickly finding out who are real deadheads...lol,everyone I know in town (those "family" kids)has an excuse not to go to the last show...
Guess they like the bears...probably worried they won't see em play "touch of grey"or tgey might have a bad trip..bwahaha...
Frontin' on shakedown. Ill be...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 18, 2015)

Rooms are booked. Gonna be able to walk down the block and eat at whole foods every morning, if I have an appetite. I get to miracle my best friend for his birthday show and he happens to be the one who show me jerry in 94. 
I will be sending my money orders in first thing tuesday. 

hmmmm..... What do I want to flower and have cured for this?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol,I been saying the same thing.."last show buds.."
Hotel booked,I made sure sineloa cartel will be here,can't go without my Mexican mafia lsd. 
Ahh...the nasty white rabbit..New strain,last show.
@Bigtacofarmer ,wanna kick it 2nd night? Hit up some bars? I don't drink,but,I like the entertainment


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Gotta get down.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 19, 2015)

North West string summit
Stompin that bluerass yonder mountain string band, greensky bluegrass, elephant revival July 16-19th in my wonderful state of Oregon...gonna make an attempt at Nationals this year need to go home...got my tickets to shpongle commin up in 2 months in Eugene and devil makes three (not so trippy but good stuff) in feb, just saw sting cheese incident a week ago in eugene excellent set...haven't had time to plan anything else out but any of you NW family feel free to hit me up I gots wide eyes great family and always love new faces....


to steal


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll just be coming down the 16th


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 20, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Gotta get down.
> View attachment 3335166


Ha, used to kick it on Stinson Beach a lot. Brought back memories seeing that address.


----------



## skuba (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 20, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Lol,I been saying the same thing.."last show buds.."
> Hotel booked,I made sure sineloa cartel will be here,can't go without my Mexican mafia lsd.
> Ahh...the nasty white rabbit..New strain,last show.
> @Bigtacofarmer ,wanna kick it 2nd night? Hit up some bars? I don't drink,but,I like the entertainment



I can't see why not? I do have a carload from colorado to meet up with (my own mexican mafia) and we have a block of 5 rooms. So I can't guarantee yet but we will be partying and you are welcome, thats for sure. I'm not a huge drinker myself (usually) I tend to drink when no one wants to trip and around here thats too often. Once I'm at a show or festival I might wash away cotton mouth with a beer but honestly alcohol and psychedelics don't mix with me for the most part. I'll put my money where my love is for this one! 

I've read rumors of late night Disco Biscuits shows (not a huge fan but I have a fat supply of moon rocks that could fix that) and I kinda expect alot of sweet side shows to be in town that week. 





watched this the other day..... Good for a few smiles. Makes me happy to know his $2 to keep the black market a bay worked right until jerry left us. Especially since I was recently quoted $10 on some 150 ug paper. No price breaks. And based on my sample hit it was amber or lavender, certainly not white or needlepoint. My friends will be at this show and I'm hoping they have more of that wrecking crew private stash. Always priced right (or sorta close for 2015).


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 20, 2015)

Also, he only wanted to make one hit, the other 15 grams were extra. Dude has a brilliant sense of humor.  I always wanted to be mad doser when I grew up!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bring moon rocks!! I'll bring fluff.
Ten a hit!!!??? What'd you fuck up and go see phish??
I don't drink either,but get me in a club and you can't tell!! Shhh...it'll be our secret..
Not a big d.b. fan either but its something to do..
Were at the marriott..hollla!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Where u gonna be @skuba?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 20, 2015)

skuba said:


>


Yaaay!!! No donna!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Tickets away!

This bad boy will be well and done by then hehe


----------



## skuba (Jan 20, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Where u gonna be @skuba?


Hopefully in the pit. I'm traveling right now so I'm trying to work out some good tickets before they're gone. As far as hotels... Might play the wildcard on that one haha. I'll be there though


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea I'm pit as well I hope. ...
I'm sure I can find you floorspace at my Buddy's house..his uncle has some crazy nice mansion in the burbs. Idk where tho..my ass is staying in the parking lot as much as possible.


----------



## skuba (Jan 20, 2015)

I"m with ya broheim, gonna play it by ear. Should be there for all 3 though we'll meet up and smoke one


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 20, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Bring moon rocks!! I'll bring fluff.
> Ten a hit!!!??? What'd you fuck up and go see phish??
> I don't drink either,but get me in a club and you can't tell!! Shhh...it'll be our secret..
> Not a big d.b. fan either but its something to do..
> Were at the marriott..hollla!



Nah. Just the neighborhood going rate I guess. On that note it beats the usually local rate of you have to go find it yourself.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Nah. Just the neighborhood going rate I guess. On that note it beats the usually local rate of you have to go find it yourself.


Nah,it flys in my face...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Last time it flew in my face was at shpongle a few years back. Within minutes everything was melting, literally. I'm pretty sure if I had sat down I would have melted into the ground and not got back up for a lot of hours.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 21, 2015)

Was talking of availability..
Did you know there's an acid SHORTAGE!!??


Bigtacofarmer said:


> Last time it flew in my face was at shpongle a few years back. Within minutes everything was melting, literally. I'm pretty sure if I had sat down I would have melted into the ground and not got back up for a lot of hours.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2015)

@racerboy71
dangerousminds.net/comments/henry_rollins_covers_the_grateful_dead

four-pins.com/style/black-flag-meets-the-grateful-dead


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2015)

link's not working @rory420420


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2015)

Copy and paste to Google,lazy hippy. 


racerboy71 said:


> link's not working @rory420420


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Copy and paste to Google,lazy hippy.


 tried that..
some 404 error..
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/henry_rollins_covers_the_grateful_dead four-pins.com/style/black-flag-meets-the-grateful-dead


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2015)

got it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


>


Millions of dead heads AND HENRY ROLLINS might be onto something .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Millions of dead heads AND HENRY ROLLINS might be onto something .


 glad to see you're finally coming around rory..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> glad to see you're finally coming around rory..


I listened to Rollins before when it was cool to not listen to him cause so many listened to him to be cool..no coming around..pointing out that even great musician of different genres still give homage to the dead...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/123854/Grateful-Dead-50-Fare-Thee-Well-Receives-Over-60000-Orders



Damn. I still have my fingers crossed. Simply postmarked the 20th is clearly not gonna be enough.


----------



## HelpHub (Jan 27, 2015)

So does this mean it's already sold out?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

HelpHub said:


> So does this mean it's already sold out?


Read the damn link.


Bigtacofarmer said:


> http://www.jambase.com/Articles/123854/Grateful-Dead-50-Fare-Thee-Well-Receives-Over-60000-Orders
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I still have my fingers crossed. Simply postmarked the 20th is clearly not gonna be enough.


It could be..do like phish tour,have 5 non going friends ready with phones redialing and on computers..I'm doing both
I WILL BE INSIDE FOR ALL THREE SHOWS.


----------



## skuba (Jan 27, 2015)

Fuck


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

HelpHub said:


> So does this mean it's already sold out?


Yep..soldo out,wouldn't even try...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

skuba said:


> Fuck


Go regardless.
YELSWO YELSWO YELSWO!!!!


----------



## skuba (Jan 27, 2015)

If I chant yelswo 3 times in the mirror while smoking a joint of chemdawg, pigpen comes out of the mirror with a harmonica to give me my tickets right?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

And they're layed at 1000ug a hit..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 27, 2015)

I WILL BE INSIDE FOR ALL THREE SHOWS.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm thinking of flying to chi for box office sales at soldiers field..just in case.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'm thinking of flying to chi for box office sales at soldiers field..just in case.


I'll just drive if I have too!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

Of course! Duh...
You seen those movies where people are camped in line for 2 days and shit? Deadheads live in cars,a sidewalk for 2 days to get tickets is a vacation...just letting ya know...


[email protected] said:


> I'll just drive if I have too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Of course! Duh...
> You seen those movies where people are camped in line for 2 days and shit? Deadheads live in cars,a sidewalk for 2 days to get tickets is a vacation...just letting ya know...


Well looks like I'll just have to use ticketmaster then if I dont get mine...Don think I got a few days even tho I got the deadication...haha


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

The post offices had lines around the block in chi just because of it..read that in some paper today..


----------



## HelpHub (Jan 28, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Read the damn link.


I DID read the link! Just wasn't sure how that whole "I need a miracle" thing works with you fuckin' hippies...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 28, 2015)

I just want to get to one of them at least. I'd love to get in to all three but since I'm relying on the kindness of friends I'm trying to not set my hopes to high. But I do have faith that a miracle will happen.
I just hope I get to see them play Stella Blue.
Dust off those rusty strings just one more time would be a great line for a future reunion now that I think of it.



skuba said:


> If I chant yelswo 3 times in the mirror while smoking a joint of chemdawg, pigpen comes out of the mirror with a harmonica to give me my tickets right?


If it was a joint of changa you might be able to get Pig to come out of the mirror with a harmonica 



rory420420 said:


> And they're layed at 1000ug a hit..


FUCK I ATE MY TICKETS!!!


----------



## Blindnslow (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.cosmicreunion.com/


----------



## DMTER (Jan 28, 2015)

All of my friends came to see me last night 

I was layin in my bed dyin

Because I did not have the fucking money quick enough for this I'm about to say screw it and be a rat lot would still be worth it....forget nationals this year really wanted to scoop up on one ticket just one....looks like I'll see some of y'all in the lot on your way in im sure plenty of fam will be kicking it with me but for real bummed that I didnt have the cash at the right time


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 28, 2015)

You might get a miracle..there's public sale in Feb...


----------



## DMTER (Jan 28, 2015)

If there is one thing to manifest its a ticket just one...and if no ticket I'm still makin my way out spent many a show in the lot and if thats all I get I'll be grateful


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 29, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152954032912527&set=a.87744967526.115327.638202526&type=1&theater

Sent this link to a friend with a band. I hope they hop on it!


----------



## DMTER (Jan 29, 2015)

^ you can find me in the comments of that post

That was a push for me to make it out ticket or not going furthur with my oregon tribe in the midwest will still be a blast


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 29, 2015)

My 3rd backup plan...I start skydiving lessons Monday


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 29, 2015)

I got movies from Zane on my external...ken in Egypt...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 29, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> My 3rd backup plan...I start skydiving lessons Monday


Historically that hasn't worked out so well...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 29, 2015)

Oceans 420?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Blindnslow said:


> http://www.cosmicreunion.com/


Ill b checkin that one out ain't heard shwag play in yrs


----------



## DMTER (Jan 30, 2015)

http://thephunion.com/?p=1382

Funny lil read....

You know theres been the acid tests and the graduation now an acoustic acid test is in the works but I'll be doing my acid postdoc work while the others take there test in chicago peace, love and pranks


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2015)

There really were a couple tests a few years ago..5 or so years..anniversary dates I think...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## DMTER (Jan 30, 2015)

^ thats probably what the poor saps who payed $200 to ride on furthur when zane had the gofundme thing goin on a year or two ago looked like


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Now I understand the $10 hits....


----------



## canndo (Jan 30, 2015)

There is a town somewhere in washington state. Every year for three days they baracade the entrance and exit of the town and anyone may do anything they wish there bit harm others or steal. 

There are local bands that play, all the bars are wide open and beer flows like water. Hard liquor is forbidden.

I wound up there by chance one time. My dog was welcome in every tavern, fed and played with. I was handed tabs and beer, women got friendly and i began to realize this was all rather hidden and few outsiders knew about the practice.

I cant say the music was great but the people sure were. I slept each night on a grassy hill and walked through the town in a perpetual dream, glass always full, people smiling, talking to my dog (i later found out they knew who he was from an article in the paper).

I was taken on a speed boat for a long trip. I was loaned a trials bike and cruised around with my new friends.

Then, on the fourth morning i awoke on my hill. I had the shakes from so much beer. I was no longer high and my dig and i went into what had become my favorite tavern.

"Get that dog out of here, cant you read the sign?" None of my new found friends spoke to me, the women i had befriended walked away without a word, the local sheriff who had watched us all smoke joint after joint now eyed me suspiciously.

I got breakfast at the same place that had been giving away free burgers just the day before and was treated as though i had just appeared and was traveling on.

It was over. I do not recall the name of the place. But it really happened. During those days my dog had gotten in a fight with a larger dog, there were few such things. My dog had gotten forced into the water and pushed under a speedboat. I had to wade in and savehim from being drowned by the other dog. My hand got slashed, my dog was slashed as well. The owner said he was sorry and bandaged us both.

The bandages were still there.

I finishef my breakfast that morning, hung over and confused.

And then i got in my 1947 willies pick up and drove on.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2015)

...jump like a willys in four wheel drive..


----------



## DMTER (Feb 1, 2015)

gonna be bookin my airplane tickets to chicago on friday don't care if I get a ticket to the show...the lot and a sheet will be good enough for me...anyone else goin to jubilee? Bought my pass today and takin my oldest with me he's gonna have a blast...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 2, 2015)

www.gratefuldeadtributebands.com/showBandData.php?state=IL


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 2, 2015)

m.csmonitor.com/The-Culture/Latest-News-Wires/2015/0124/Grateful-Dead-Will-Chicago-let-Deadheads-camp-at-Soldier-Field


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> www.gratefuldeadtributebands.com/showBandData.php?state=IL


Like that lineup for sure


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thankfully,not mine.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 4, 2015)

Not mine either. Still feeling lucky!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 4, 2015)

I was worried for a second!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 4, 2015)

Gonna be flying this flag at the show...
 Might make one just like this one and fly it below...


----------



## DMTER (Feb 5, 2015)

Weir'd the second image ain't showin for me


https://gd50.wordpress.com/2015/02/03/cid-packages-pack-a-punch-plus-a-few-thoughts-from-the-official-home-of-unofficial-news/

This gave me a few chuckles this mornin and some good points to remember when you see a lot of the whining that I've happened to see in some of the dead head forums


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 5, 2015)

Couldn't see the second one either.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 5, 2015)

BWAHAHAHA!!! ITS A SCREEN SHOT!!!!
fucking stoners...


MrEDuck said:


> Couldn't see the second one either.





DMTER said:


> Weir'd the second image ain't showin for me
> 
> 
> https://gd50.wordpress.com/2015/02/03/cid-packages-pack-a-punch-plus-a-few-thoughts-from-the-official-home-of-unofficial-news/
> ...


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 6, 2015)

Oops


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

$2000-$58,000 a ticket on stubhub...
Tickets come with a free lab now?

Lotta rejection letters sent..hope I'm not on the list.
liveforlivemusic.com/news/frustrated-deadhead-auctions-fare-thee-well-mail-order-rejection-letter
https://m.facebook.com/GratefulDeadReunion2015?v=timeline&refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/GratefulDeadReunion2015/timeline


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

Aint got one yet.....knockin on wood...Ordered some schwag tickets tho tonight


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sux about field ga,but,the more the merrier...
Haven't seen the schwag since camp Zoe in Missouri @8-9 years ago...fun fest..my ex was there,and during the Fri night show,I seen some one tossing stuff at the crowd as they walked thru..naturally I held up my hand for my mystery free shit from a stranger,whatever it was,and a few things went bazing thru the light splinters from the stage,and,YES! THIS STRANGER WAS TOSSING HANDFULLS OF MOLLY CAPS TO THE CROWD!!..
then the lights brightened and I saw it was her...so,I did the unthinkable, and threw the 2 I miraculously caught back at her..
Taught her so well.....
Schwag shows always rocked.I heard camp Zoe closed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

Ya pretty sure they got popped off quite a few yrs ago came in on em wasnt there but heard they were searchin as many people as possible.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

I blew that place up one year..had such a good time we stayed all the next week just camping and hunting geodes till it was time to leave for all good..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I blew that place up one year..had such a good time we stayed all the next week just camping and hunting geodes till it was time to leave for all good..


Theres a boy scout camp up on the bluffs that has some beautiful streams and geode's haven't looked for any since I was young maybe I'll get out that way sometime and look around


----------



## DMTER (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 9, 2015)

DMTER said:


> View attachment 3348134


That layed or just an art page? Fucking awesome...
I'm grabbing some needlepoint soon and its all ways printed ..I hope its that!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Theres a boy scout camp up on the bluffs that has some beautiful streams and geode's haven't looked for any since I was young maybe I'll get out that way sometime and look around


Zoe had a cave to climb up to,and the water was so clear that 3ft out from shore looked like knee high water,tops...it came up to my nose! Beautiful blue clear streams...awesome place..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rehersal with john oats?.


----------



## DMTER (Feb 9, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> That layed or just an art page? Fucking awesome...
> I'm grabbing some needlepoint soon and its all ways printed ..I hope its that!


Art page...I'm gonna be in a world of hurt here with money wish I could get a sheet got my plane ticket to chicago n me and my oldest boys plane tickets and pass to jubilee after a few other shows I've already paid for n how much its gonna cost if I can get a GD ticket I think I'm gonna be relying on my fams to get me starry eyed this summer...hhmm or get as much overtime as possible for now I really want to get the lot spun in chicago but I'm sure it'll be well taken care of regardless of me


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd like to spin the lot too. Doubt I can save that much by then, but we can work together!

Never been so happy to not get mail everyday! Out of about 15 people I know who mailed in on the 20th only one has been refused so far.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 10, 2015)

If everyone brings enough for themselves and to share with one person the lot will do just fine


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 10, 2015)

I feel there will be an extra gram or ten floating around...


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sure some will try to have enough for everyone!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Evidentially Bears belt buckles are getting popular...seen a few on avatars around dead sites and two-face book..wonder how many OWN one..lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lots of letters gone out at the rate they're stating...
www.mercurynews.com/entertainment/ci_27512911/ticket-requests-grateful-deads-fare-thee-well-shows


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)

@racerboy71


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 12, 2015)

Great place to see a festival, or if you do it like I do, leave with a felony for sitting at a table. Fuck electric forest!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)

DAT sucks..line up is cool is all I was point in out ...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)

Galactic w Macy gray..cmon.lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 12, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Galactic w Macy gray..cmon.lol


looks like a killer line up, but the mitten, what you think i am, some wandering minstrel or something, lol...

i wanna go see primal scream in may..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> looks like a killer line up, but the mitten, what you think i am, some wandering minstrel or something, lol...
> 
> i wanna go see primal scream in may..


I just knew you'd appreciate the lineup is all bro...


----------



## DMTER (Feb 12, 2015)

Thats the devil makes three last week thought its about time some photos of our trippy fest season begins...although not so trippy or even a fest the band was excellent n plenty of fams at the show in eugene lovin ya


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)

DMTER said:


> View attachment 3350203
> Thats the devil makes three last week thought its about time some photos of our trippy fest season begins...although not so trippy or even a fest the band was excellent n plenty of fams at the show in eugene lovin ya


You ever been to hornings hideout?


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 12, 2015)

sub a dub dubbed


----------



## DMTER (Feb 13, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> You ever been to hornings hideout?


Yup goin this year for the north west string summit can't wait to see yonder mountain string band actually have tickets to see them in eugene and then get to see them at hornings hideout


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2015)

saw jeff austin from yonder Wednesday night. small venue, was a good weekday show.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2015)

DMTER said:


> Yup goin this year for the north west string summit can't wait to see yonder mountain string band actually have tickets to see them in eugene and then get to see them at hornings hideout


The owners daughter and i are friends,lives near me..I've never met the owner,nor been there..but I'm sure I'd have a good time


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2015)

mainliner2 said:


> sub a dub dubbed


Got your letter?

______________________________________

FROM THE GRATEFUL DEAD TICKET OFFICE

Dear Deadhead,

As in days of the past, we have had an overwhelming demand for tickets, and, regrettably, have not been able to fill your order.

We have, though, cashed your money order and used the money to buy pizza and running shoes. It’s what Garcia would have wanted.

This isn’t the end for you, though. A large assortment of VIP packages is available. Or, you could just blow Parish. That always got you in the show in the old days.

There is also the chance that more seats may become available: we are turning the entire floor into GA, and, as doing that can only lead to every jackass in the stands leaping down onto the field, we are thinking about selling each lower deck seat twice, maybe three times.

The seats behind the stage may also be made available, but only if everyone promises not to look at Bobby’s bald spot.

Sincerely,

GDSTOO


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 13, 2015)

??


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 13, 2015)

any one put acid in their eye?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

I am still letter free ...tickets for me is the way to be


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2015)

Three for ten or five for twenty?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2015)

mainliner2 said:


> any one put acid in their eye?


Yea,hydrofluoric ..you should try it..its a trip!


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 13, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Three for ten or five for twenty?


 tree titty lol


----------



## Greenunity (Feb 13, 2015)

Idk how trippy this festival will be, but I do know it'll be fabulous! I already got my ticket


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Idk how trippy this festival will be, but I do know it'll be fabulous! I already got my ticket


Modest mouse,bassnectar,girltalk..will be awesome..
Girltalks stage is cool..big DJ pit in the middle of mickey mouse hands the size of a,well,stage..lol...
Eat molly.you'll love the shows...


----------



## Greenunity (Feb 13, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Modest mouse,bassnectar,girltalk..will be awesome..
> Girltalks stage is cool..big DJ pit in the middle of mickey mouse hands the size of a,well,stage..lol...
> Eat molly.you'll love the shows...


I definitely plan to do acid, possibly molly, but I still need to figure out a good dosage for me cause I've done it twice but have always had unpleasant side effects that definitely dampened it.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2015)

You'll see what's going on and forget all that apprehension..


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> I definitely plan to do acid, possibly molly, but I still need to figure out a good dosage for me cause I've done it twice but have always had unpleasant side effects that definitely dampened it.


I'd start with 1.3mg/kg, it's the dose used for PTSD studies and generally produces a light roll.


----------



## Greenunity (Feb 14, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I'd start with 1.3mg/kg, it's the dose used for PTSD studies and generally produces a light roll.


Sounds like it could be a good dose for me, lowest I've tried so far was 100mg and it still wasn't the greatest as far as reducing side effects.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2015)

Good luck finding the right dose.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Sounds like it could be a good dose for me, lowest I've tried so far was 100mg and it still wasn't the greatest as far as reducing side effects.


If you're scared of side effects,just give it up now...the pleasure is worth the pain,but you've got to be able to endure the pain..which for me is simple as another 7grams.others wanna kill the world,then themselves just after a tenth..good luck..I'd stick w Lucy.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Got nostalgic...
  While in the bathroom


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

BTW..that's the pit area with all the hippies...no pun intended


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine's day!!
Don't forget to get your wookie-nookie!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2015)

Hope there's a blacklight handy in that bathroom or that's a lot of toilet paper to eat.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Hope there's a blacklight handy in that bathroom or that's a lot of toilet paper to eat.


Eat enuf veggie burritos and you're gonna run into it eventually


----------



## Greenunity (Feb 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> If you're scared of side effects,just give it up now...the pleasure is worth the pain,but you've got to be able to endure the pain..which for me is simple as another 7grams.others wanna kill the world,then themselves just after a tenth..good luck..I'd stick w Lucy.


That very well might be what I end up doing, but I'm probably gunna give it another try or two. I still have hope that a lower dose will be good for me


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd try again at home..sucks being wasted tired at a fest trying to have fun,or the ride home..
All the good fluff and needle point around, eat L and be happy.. Worst issue you'll have is being tired and your cheeks hurting from smiling so much


----------



## Greenunity (Feb 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'd try again at home..sucks being wasted tired at a fest trying to have fun,or the ride home..
> All the good fluff and needle point around, eat L and be happy.. Worst issue you'll have is being tired and your cheeks hurting from smiling so much


Solid advice, I wasn't planning on doing it at a concert/festival or mixing it with shrooms/L until I get a good dose figured out.

Lucy is my bff cause we get each other, Molly and I still need to work out some issues in our relationship but I think it could be good.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

www.wsj.com/articles/for-grateful-deads-final-shows-long-strange-trip-ends-in-sea-of-mail-1423873970


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 17, 2015)

still no rejection letter here!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Beware the green hippie using email paddawan....


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> still no rejection letter here!


Yesterday was postal holiday taco...
Bzzzzz.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Not going to Colorado now


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Might be near you soon @Skuxx 

www.waneefestival.com

Hot tuna,rich Robinson? Fuck yes.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 17, 2015)

Yesterday was postal holiday taco...
Bzzzzz.


Yeah, well by the time I read this I already got my mail today. Just a internet bill and junk. I'm still in it.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not even able to get to my mailbox unless I put on a snowboard or shovel.what you thinks gonna happen?


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 17, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Might be near you soon @Skuxx
> 
> www.waneefestival.com
> 
> Hot tuna,rich Robinson? Fuck yes.


Aww shit! Did you already get tickets? This job never lets anyone take off requests unless its like a year ahead or an emergency so i havent even been looking into fests or traveling much until i find a better job. We gotta meet up thoug you gotta take a detour or somethin lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm thinking of taking a train..safer.might hit you up for directions to a cheap hotel..I try to get in town before a fest...


----------



## skuba (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll be at All Good, hope the new venue is cool . seen Peach lineup yet??


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh,wow,not Locken! Lol..
I might be at allgood..lineup is lame..$300 for 2nd stage acts?? Walther's a rabbi?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm going solely to peach for rusted root.
BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

I cantvbelieve the werks have gone big...they a bar band from here...now they got so big they have werkout music fest ect...
Crazy music industry..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 18, 2015)

I saw rusted root many years ago in detroit. Sweet show. Almost identical to every other time I've seen or heard them since. I guess I'll give them an A for being predictable. Not sure if I'd drive much more than across town to see them now.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I saw rusted root many years ago in detroit. Sweet show. Almost identical to every other time I've seen or heard them since. I guess I'll give them an A for being predictable. Not sure if I'd drive much more than across town to see them now.


Sarcasm...this is an example
I 'saw' them at a fest in w.v.,can't remember the name,moe. was there,and string cheese,but that's still vague..but,never liked them nor their morals.
We won't sell out is a phrase that can't be uttered to Walt Disney


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 18, 2015)

Funny. I never thought of their morals. 






I have however ragged on the cuz I got high song and its morals since the first time I heard it. My morels make me feel just a little bad for laughing at this video.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Funny. I never thought of their morals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its really not moralsm.I like REAL musicians,and when you're fake it REALLY turns me off of the music..they were all 'reject establishment' 'off the grid' types till the mouse dangled a check,then they were like 'what?were trading the bus for a beamer!'...
When asked about their change of hearts in the industry,more or less they slid out of the stereotype by saying 'it was for the kids'..
Trustifarians laugh at them.


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 18, 2015)

Witnessed so many '70's bands, and some '60's bands, give into commercialism. Went from rock n roll to teeny bop (Pop) overnight.


----------



## skuba (Feb 19, 2015)

Tim Walter's a rabbi?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Walther of Walter productions...pretty money grubbing to sell a full day ticket then kick everyone out...not to mention,dickheaded...


skuba said:


> Tim Walter's a rabbi?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Im listening to the dead channel and it seems the last rejection letters went out the 17th!!!
There is still the email rejections and the 28th is forever away it feels like..and snow could be delaying some letters.also,they ARE cashing money orders,not a rumor anymore..this was from the dead hour call in show and a ticket worker from gdstoo who was speaking,so I'm assuming it was official...
Thought I'd spread the good news!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 22, 2015)

At least one person I know has had his money orders cashed. I've notice all my friends in larger cities got rejected. All the ones in towns of 100,000 or less are still in the running. Just my personal observation. 

Just like the day we sent our money in. I've never doubted I was seeing these shows, neither have you Rory. I've read so much negative shit on other forums about these show and all the people posting their rejections. Well I will be having a freeeking blast at this party. All those fools can watch it on youtube or whatever.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> At least one person I know has had his money orders cashed. I've notice all my friends in larger cities got rejected. All the ones in towns of 100,000 or less are still in the running. Just my personal observation.
> 
> Just like the day we sent our money in. I've never doubted I was seeing these shows, neither have you Rory. I've read so much negative shit on other forums about these show and all the people posting their rejections. Well I will be having a freeeking blast at this party. All those fools can watch it on youtube or whatever.


Good family and good times bro...
And I've observed the same as you,also towns farther away have less rejects.. I think they're hand-mixing the vibe with geographical diversity..pretty cool if so.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 24, 2015)

http://gdtstoo.com/GDTSTOOupdate.html


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Woohoo!!! Good news..still buying as many as I can Saturday..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 24, 2015)

I hope its good news. I'd sure love that email. I don't have the cash laying around to grab 6 more tickets if I don't already know whats up with the first round. Suppose I got the herb and its like cash. 

Now how do you load a money card with gorilla glue?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I hope its good news. I'd sure love that email. I don't have the cash laying around to grab 6 more tickets if I don't already know whats up with the first round. Suppose I got the herb and its like cash.
> 
> Now how do you load a money card with gorilla glue?


Paypal and a guy who wants it!
I've been saving 1k since last year just for these tickets. It just so happened I had enough for the mail order in my wallet,so I got those knowing I still had money for 2 tickets each night..I WAS NOT getting caught with no money and a surprise tour announcement..I had an entire tour worth of ticket money set aside in my savings but,no tour,so I'm getting a new truck instead


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a family of 5. I save for things like shoes, class trips, and who knows what. I try to have enough stashed for random chaos such as ticket for shows, car problems, bail and so on. Kids are starting to enjoy festivals as much as their parents and that is not cheap. 

Life is sweet though! I'll be 40 by the time these shows happen and most of my old friends still think a good time is renting a movie, drinking beet and getting pizza. They all forgot to live!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2015)

I get high fives from peeps at shows for bringing the kids..they all say stuff like "that's right,get em touring early.." Or "tie more glowsticks on them!!"
I always save..cause my wife can't,don't,won't!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

I just read that link so the odds of getting tickets are 1 in 10?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

or are they just referencing that the tickets will be coming from other venues?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

W.e. the fucking suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 24, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I always save..cause my wife can't,don't,won't!



don't get me started on that subject.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/536145


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2015)

$600 for 2 seats each night.i hope they take my call Saturday..
In calling early,and askn questions about jayz and miley cirus till 10am,then switching the conversation to dead tickets...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Emails are being sent now too..
Its like freaking christmas eve and I'm waiting to see if Santa's a jerkoff or not.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

If you could wear out email by checking it too often mine would be wrecked


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2015)

WHOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2015)

FUCK YES.
I told Phil and bobby I wanted to be order #420,but,they were smoking on my herb and forgot the ol geezers....
I've gotta go clean up my underwear and pants where I just shit myself ..good luck.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 27, 2015)

how much are all good tickets 

and where is it again??? the website didnt have much except tee shirts and pics from last year i want to go maybe with some of my crew and get high as fuck and pick up chicks and sell weed and moonshine 

and then go ride around west Virginia throwing bottles at signs n shit like we do around here 

might even bring my black friend but i think he wouldn't like it cuz he'll be that one black dude at a place with all honkeys


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lotta diversity at fests.I like the naked lesbians that walk around painted in henna tattoos on their tits..they're great.
Depends on what ticket and when you buy em,but anywhere from $200-1k...early bird all the way to VIP.
Don't bring Schwag or even reject weed you won't sell it,headies only..your moonshine will go well,hit up the nitrous convention where all the swilly swing kids will be...
You're probably gonna not make a penny,drink the shine,piss off a swill kid and get spun..but,that's part of the fun
Its the middle of July..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

*EMAILS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## skuba (Feb 27, 2015)

You lucky bastard. I'm gonna get up earLy and get on ticketmaster. Maybe I can slip in there


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Tips:
Get your t.m. account set up now,have a friend or two who can type well show up and help out with extra phones calling and laptops typing,and see if the call early/bullshit late routine works...
You're competition is staggering.300k people will be calling in.I'll be one also.
Good luck!!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## DMTER (Feb 27, 2015)

Heard the vip sold out in 5min with 4 or so of those minutes ticketmasters server was down due to high volumes...but hey not gonna stop me have myself and 3 other buddies trying for 1 ticket for me I already have my airfair and sleepin not to worried about it just gonna be me so probably poke around the lot all wide eyed but wish me luck for tomorrow


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

I read some smart assed comments on another site about 'hopefully the server will be up this time' ect...
I'm trying also..good luck!!


----------



## canndo (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank god i never liked the dead.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Who?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 28, 2015)

still in limbo. WTF phil?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> still in limbo. WTF phil?


I called him a minute ago..fucker mumbled sumthing bout "box of coffee I don't know who put it there..." Then hung up!!!
YELSWO YELSWO YELSWO!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

canndo said:


> Thank god i never liked the dead.


But its a good thing the dead loved you...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

MOrning Rory congrats on your tickets. I'm getting ready to try to get mine now.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good luck..
I'm right here in the stadium.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Me too since they havent sent me anything yet....Been dialed in and watching the clock tick down on tm....I cant believe they are letting peeps hang like they are tho. Hope we all get tickets!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 28, 2015)

Tis some bullshit! Can't bring myself to send more money when they failed to even let me know.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

I can.
9mins


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Trade the extras fellas..better safe than sorry...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

Well I'm still trying its got me waiting. The site wouldn't refresh for the first 2-3 minutes right at 11, then once it did it put me in a queue. 8 minutes


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

15 min wait on the page?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Hell I couldnt ven get through it kicked me off now its got me waiting at first it said 9 min then 11 now 14 THE FUCKING SUSPENSE


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

Mine currently says 10 minutes wait on the page.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Now 15 they better not sell out b4 they get to me I swear!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

lol right I've been sitting here since 10:00 watching the count down on TM.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey stub hub pits only 2200.00 lmfao ...theres some 50k ones on there too!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

Fuck scalpers!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Is the timer going up on anybody else or is it just me?


----------



## DMTER (Feb 28, 2015)

And a big fuck you to ticketmaster its not gonna happen just me and my one friend at my place and both of us have been stuck with a 30min wait time...oh well there is still the lot and zane has a stick up his butt so he's trying to cancel the acoustic acid tests dont need him or his bus just good fam and a grilled cheese is all I need see y'all on the lot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

o shit went all the way up to 30 min now back down to 9


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

My timer has been jumping all over as well man. It is down to 6 minutes right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

7 o shit its movin


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

Well I got through, and it offered me tickets for seats in the about the last row in the farthest upper section. I tried to click checkout, and it wouldn't let me. I tried again and again while it "held" my tickets, but it would not go to the check out. So the timer ran out, and I tried to click retry and nothing happened..... So I refreshed the page and it said 45 minute wait. Guess I'm out of the game.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

dude made me wait and said none available to try and find a fan or something


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

45 min wait too....Then come to find out the phone number posted is a inquiry number isnt even the ticket order phone number


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Ya this is pissin me off for sure


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm still hitting Chicago that weekend though. My current plan is to go up thursday night, and party till the concert starts on friday. There is a glass blowing event up there thursday I might go check out, and I"m hoping to meet up with Rory. Should still be a super fun time and a good chance to meet some new friends and family !


----------



## DMTER (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

down to 8 min again


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Damn..still waiting.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

nope all gone


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

YELSWO!!!
We need tickets!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Go to stubhub.
They'll sell out too.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm still showing 8mins ...doubt its correct.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Ive gotten through twice and each time they say none available to check back and maybe somebodies order didnt go through ....complete bullshit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

then I was sittin on 1 min for the last however long and it just jumped me to 30


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ticket brokers..at least get one day...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Got someone on the phone and the event is sold out


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well,I've got $30,000 in tickets coming..wow.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Fuck..I checked and section 350 is the cheapest,$450-550 but its behind the stage...


----------



## JJ05 (Feb 28, 2015)

LOL, its not the dead without Jerry! Could you imagine going to a Tool show without Maynard? Dont get me wrong it may be a good time but I will die never seeing the dead. Id rather keep it that way than paying to see Trey fill in for Jerry. My $$ is going towards Faerieworlds this September in Oregon and Faeriecon in Baltimore around November.


----------



## JJ05 (Feb 28, 2015)

Rory I think you'll dig this group, check these vids out. This is Faun. They will be headlining Faerieworlds 2015. Amazing group of people!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## JJ05 (Feb 28, 2015)

What did ya think of Faun?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

JJ05 said:


> What did ya think of Faun?


Streaming on phone fucked up,not anywhere to watch it bro...


----------



## JJ05 (Feb 28, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Steaming on phone fucked up,not anywhere to watch it bro...


Awe man, check them out when your on a PC and not your phone. I'll have to link a few Martina Kraft songs. She is such a goddess on the strings! Shes also playing with them at Faerieworlds. Incase your wondering what Faerieworlds/Faeriecon is. Heres a link. http://faerieworlds.smugmug.com/ Maxim calls it "A BONNAROO STAGED FOR MIDDLE EARTH" Heres some tunes from Martine Kraft. I'll post the actual flyer and line up when its ready. Oh PS I am in one of the photos under "Best of Faeriecon" in the Faeriecon East 2014 album! Can you guess which who I am lol?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sounds like the chieftains and yonder mt string band had a baby and Zappa was the godfather
Can appreciate it but not my bag...seems like a niche is being reached for,and a few styles bastardized..that's what I got from the first clip...OK,but nothing I'm going to a show for ...


----------



## JJ05 (Feb 28, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Sounds like the chieftains and yonder mt string band had a baby and Zappa was the godfather
> Can appreciate it but not my bag...seems like a niche is being reached for,and a few styles bastardized..that's what I got from the first clip...OK,but nothing I'm going to a show for ...
> View attachment 3361488


Thats a fucking awesome description for how you see Faun. But then again I like both bands you mentioned and hey, ol Frank wasnt a bad dude so I can dig it. How the hell have you been brother!? I been running my self ragged between all my projects. Had to step back, take a break, enjoy some of last years harvest and kick my old ass feet up!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

It was a compliment..the complex orchestration is zappaesque..the chieftains rule...yonder,well,yonder is awesome...
Just not my kinda sound...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

I been fine bro..waiting on summer..you hitting anything up east?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

https://www.change.org/p/grateful-dead-change-the-fare-thee-well-shows-venue-to-watkins-glen-speedway-to-accommodate-the-numerous-deadheads-and-assorted-freaks-that-will-be-shut-out-at-soldier-field-in-chicago?just_created=true


----------



## JJ05 (Feb 28, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I been fine bro..waiting on summer..you hitting anything up east?


Right on man! I been playing around ALOT with fungi, what a journey its been thus far. I found out dressing up for masquerade parties while tripping is quite interesting! Man does it bring life to the character your playing, I wish I could share some pics lol. Only thing I have planned for the east coast is Faeriecon in November. Im looking forward to hitting Oregon in Sept for Faerieworlds and while there hitting WA and checking out their legal scene. How about you? I saw your hitting the Sweetwater fest in GA?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Tryig to,but also looking at a new truck...


JJ05 said:


> Right on man! I been playing around ALOT with fungi, what a journey its been thus far. I found out dressing up for masquerade parties while tripping is quite interesting! Man does it bring life to the character your playing, I wish I could share some pics lol. Only thing I have planned for the east coast is Faeriecon in November. Im looking forward to hitting Oregon in Sept for Faerieworlds and while there hitting WA and checking out their legal scene. How about you? I saw your hitting the Sweetwater fest in GA?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats rory. Still limboing here. Cash or kind trade for your extras if I need?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2015)

Sadly none of my friends were able to get any yesterday. My one buddy is still waiting for an email about his mail order tickets though. I still feel like TM screwed me, showing me tickets and not letting me checkout.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Congrats rory. Still limboing here. Cash or kind trade for your extras if I need?


If for some reason my dad doesn't go..
I tried and am still trying to get w couple tickets off ebay ..ticket brokers had 550-650$ tickets but then a $2-300 service fee..wtf,who gets $300 hr for sealing an envelope.
I had a friend who didn't understand the odds or idk what,but he had tickets in the cart,then decided not to go at the last min and closed the screen..I couldn't believe it.
Get tickets for terrapin flyer with Melvin..you cruise the harbor in a yahct listening to tunes.$100 too..on sale March 5th.
Have they announced all m.o. is done and filled?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Whatever im gonna get a fucking group of like 300 heads together on the lot and bum rush the gates No way they can get us all


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Congrats rory. Still limboing here. Cash or kind trade for your extras if I need?


Im feling the fucking limbo pain to man absolutely blows


----------



## skuba (Mar 1, 2015)

I fucking had a dream last night that this super nice dude gave me tickets to the last two nights. I was jumping up and down with joy, so stoked, about to take pictures and post me up. And then I realized it wasn't real.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Whatever im gonna get a fucking group of like 300 heads together on the lot and bum rush the gates No way they can get us all


Look that up...deercreek.bad mojo
Here guys,I'm buying tickets to this now.
www.gratefulball.com


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

See you at the players ball...hippy style


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

That talking dead mashup band sounds dope.


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 1, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> That talking dead mashup band sounds dope.


I was thinking the same thing. An odd mix though. I'll have to listen to them.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

m.billboard.com/entry/view/id/117137

Damn guys.


----------



## canndo (Mar 2, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> But its a good thing the dead loved you...



Nope,thiz old guy got no dead concert stories, no family tales, no recollections of frisco, no summer of love, no been there bro recountings.

Ask me about the eight zappa concerts, joes garage, pencil albumz sure. But zappa is dead and dweezil or ahmed arent their father 

And the good scotch is gone


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2015)

videodelivery.nbcnews.com/now/stitched/mp4/3aaae01e-e0f4-439d-aa7a-8d5e3e774105/00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000/8c913e59-c00a-4d37-925b-27b6ed698fcc/44ced065-0559-401d-a1cd-5fd9e91b5b03/0/0/48/-2114951769/tdy_mor_grateful_150302.mp4


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 3, 2015)

it gets worse lol
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/grateful-dead-tickets-going-116-153900703.html


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2015)

So the most anyone has actually paid is only $7500. Still fucking ridiculous!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> So the most anyone has actually paid is only $7500. Still fucking ridiculous!


There are eBay bids on $15,000...they gotta pay,so that will he beat I'm sure..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2015)

www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-grateful-dead-soldier-field-camping-20150303-story.html

Bwahaha...this is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Grateful ball tickets are in..
Yo, shapiro,those kneecaps are valuable right?
Better have my 3 day passes..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 5, 2015)

That looks fun. And only 65 for all three nights.. We got our email informing us we do not have tickets. Lame. Still have room reservations. Really don't want to miss this, is it wrong to find a scalper the day of the shows and get them so fucked up they miricle me?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 5, 2015)

I have to admit i'm kinda pissed off they could not get me my money back in time to play the ticket master game. I have enough other responsiblities and plans that I can spend a grand every time phil slaps his bass.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> That looks fun. And only 65 for all three nights.. We got our email informing us we do not have tickets. Lame. Still have room reservations. Really don't want to miss this, is it wrong to find a scalper the day of the shows and get them so fucked up they miricle me?


Not if its the fucker that sold me a fake Hampton ticket in '97
Or if its finshaggy scalping it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I have to admit i'm kinda pissed off they could not get me my money back in time to play the ticket master game. I have enough other responsiblities and plans that I can spend a grand every time phil slaps his bass.


They picked mail order first so they could get all the seating issues out of the way but also because the task of returning the losers was huge..picking and setting aside 2500 letters to fully respond to in a few months is easy,returning 300,000 is not,especially with data entry for emails in the scenario.they pushed back the date as is,I think they needed to just to even MAYBE completing a return for all the letters before t.m. got their claws in..
Guess what I'm saying is they did the best they could..I think all of this has taken everyone by a little surprise...especially the old ladies in the ticket office
You going to the ball? I got an extra you can have bro...kick down pounds.


Bigtacofarmer said:


> I have to admit i'm kinda pissed off they could not get me my money back in time to play the ticket master game. I have enough other responsiblities and plans that I can spend a grand every time phil slaps his bass.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 5, 2015)

Check this event out boys! It sounds alot better than Chicago!

http://www.jambands.com/news/2015/03/05/jerry-garcia-tribute-to-feature-weir-lesh-kreutzmann-hart-wsp-disco-biscuits-moe-bruce-hornsby-railroad-earth/


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2015)

JJ05 said:


> Check this event out boys! It sounds alot better than Chicago!
> 
> http://www.jambands.com/news/2015/03/05/jerry-garcia-tribute-to-feature-weir-lesh-kreutzmann-hart-wsp-disco-biscuits-moe-bruce-hornsby-railroad-earth/


Lol,I literally came to this thread to post the same link at the same time as you..
Will be cool,and close as shit to me,but,they are all playing and performing,but,not together.
Oh..no vending at Merryweather.they're vicious...I couldn't even set up a mini gas grill for kebobs...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2015)

JJ05 said:


> Check this event out boys! It sounds alot better than Chicago!
> 
> http://www.jambands.com/news/2015/03/05/jerry-garcia-tribute-to-feature-weir-lesh-kreutzmann-hart-wsp-disco-biscuits-moe-bruce-hornsby-railroad-earth/


Are you going? I'm gonna get tix this Friday..sucks its on a Thursday,but I guess I can go visit my grandparents in Baltimore that weekend...


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 9, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Are you going? I'm gonna get tix this Friday..sucks its on a Thursday,but I guess I can go visit my grandparents in Baltimore that weekend...


Oh man, I am unfortunately missing that event, however if you find yourself in Portland around Sept 1-8th I'll be there! I'll be the guy tripping with his pops in Ecola Forest and attempting to climb Haystack Rock on Cannon Beach. We need to cross paths one day!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

www.rollingstone.com/music/features/grateful-deads-robert-hunter-on-jerrys-final-days-we-were-brothers-20150311


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 12, 2015)

Hunters favorite lyric and mine are the same!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

So I I'll just say I love you,which i never said before,and let it go at that old friend,the rest you may ignore....


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

When is it sad to get over a grand in money orders in the mail? Today.


----------



## skuba (Mar 13, 2015)

The Dear Jerry show sold out 2 hours before the damn drop


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2015)

Haven't looked,what's the markup?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

This is only for my peeps and the best prices imo that i have found yet... For real dont but my tickets ....


I'll pee on you

in public

http://finallyitsyours.com/ResultsTicket.aspx?evtid=2482448&event=Fare+Thee+Well:+The+Grateful+Dead+with+Trey+Anastasio


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 14, 2015)

www.amazon.com/Move-Me-Brightly-Celebrating-Birthday/dp/B00F1W1SV2/ref=pd_rhf_eeolp_s_cp_6_F5V3?ie=UTF8&refRID=082A0PANGFJNF3S1MGZS

Looks like you can save some money on a trip to Maryland fellas...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2015)

Who's going to Maryland? 
Anyone going to Richmond on 420 for WSP??


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Made plans for this today.I'm excited..new territory!!
www.*shambhala*musicfestival.com/
Of course dub tribe sound system has NOTHING to do with my excitement.:[email protected]
Remember dubtribe?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone going to Magnaball? It's in my neck of the woods and would love to get on another level with some of my fellow RIU'ers. Plus Phish and raves are the only times I'll ever really dance uninhibited.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Link.?


DutchKillsRambo said:


> Anyone going to Magnaball? It's in my neck of the woods and would love to get on another level with some of my fellow RIU'ers. Plus Phish and raves are the only times I'll ever really dance uninhibited.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh,that's why I didn't get it..they WERE calling it festival X..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 21, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Oh,that's why I didn't get it..they WERE calling it festival X..


Tix are still available for GA. I think some RV shit too but I don't own an RV so I didn't really look much. Came out to 250 with fees. 11.50 to ship a few pieces of paper is fucking criminal but we all end up paying.

Night 2 is my birthday, so pumped. Last year I spent it here:
  

This year I'll spend it at my first true Phish Fest. Can't wait.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Tix are still available for GA. I think some RV shit too but I don't own an RV so I didn't really look much. Came out to 250 with fees. 11.50 to ship a few pieces of paper is fucking criminal but we all end up paying.
> 
> Night 2 is my birthday, so pumped. Last year I spent it here:
> View attachment 3377107 View attachment 3377108
> ...


I went to Clifford,the went,Oswego, and a bunch of shows..I might have missed a fest,I'm old.they're fun as fuck..you'll finally start believing the shit I recount here cause you're def gonna see it..lol..they are a free for all go nuts event!!
I'm going,I haven't seen phish in years,literally will be awesome cause they've come out with 3? Albums since I stopped listening to them and I've not heard one song that I know of from any new albums..so it'll he a treat..like 3 tours of new songs in one weekend..
Sux,everything is sold out but g.am. and tent/r.v. rentals..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 21, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I went to Clifford,the went,Oswego, and a bunch of shows..I might have missed a fest,I'm old.they're fun as fuck..you'll finally start believing the shit I recount here cause you're def gonna see it..lol..they are a free for all go nuts event!!
> I'm going,I haven't seen phish in years,literally will be awesome cause they've come out with 3? Albums since I stopped listening to them and I've not heard one song that I know of from any new albums..so it'll he a treat..like 3 tours of new songs in one weekend..
> Sux,everything is sold out but g.am. and tent/r.v. rentals..


Basically when they play any new album shit it sucks. Ocelots are cool animals but make for a shitty song.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Beautiful pics BTW..we need to go hiking! I'm on the Appalachian trail...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Basically when they play any new album shit it sucks. Ocelots are cool animals but make for a shitty song.


When I stopped going to the shows it was way before that song..
They've got great music,but you gotta be at a show.. Its not for laundry day or washing your dog..lol


----------



## skuba (Mar 21, 2015)

Dude that song blows dogs for quaters


----------



## skuba (Mar 21, 2015)

My friend hates phish, he says all their songs sound like little kid music. And it really does. They shred live don't get me wrong but a lot of those songs are fuggin gay


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yea,I've seen em 68 times,not counting all the parking lots I was at but didn't go into..I have no idea what a shows like today,last Time I seen em was a bonnaroo when snoop was there,so its been awhile..
They're great live,and its an all encompassing thing,the lot,ladies, nitrous fun ect..not just the music IMO,the debauchery
I've been to some righteous shows but I agree,they have ocelot..and its gay.
I knew the scene had changed when the 18 yr old chick walks up,miracle finger in air,and sings to me "miracle,miracle,where have you gone?"
I responded with "the miracle died in 1995,20 years before you were born.I got an extra,60 bucks"


----------



## skuba (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah live they are fuckin great. the bonnaroo show in 09 was better than the one in 2012 imo. but those are the only two times i've seen phish. summer's coming up though, i'm stoked. does allgood seem weird to you this year? the lineup is pretty decent but it just isn't all bangers like usual. dat primus doe


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm not paying premium stage prices for 2nd stage acts the ENTIRE weekend..
You gotta see phish at an arena..
Way cooler show wise..Hampton 98 was sick as fuck..you can hear me yelling on the discs
Tbh,I think all good is fucking up..not enough pull to draw the crowds it needs to recover from its hiatus..too much else to do,with way better lineups,plus,uncharted territory on the new land/site..time will tell if it'll get back on its feet,but IMO,its a suck fest this year compared to others..I was thinking of going cause I love primus,but,I've seen them many times,including at all good.and 3 other bands plus primus is the only draw for me..
To Chicago I will go


----------



## Swag (Mar 22, 2015)

Really hoping to get to Allgood this year, gonna be about a half hour drive from friend's house. Love the experience of camping on the grounds but after a day or two I could use a nice shower and a bed/couch...

I'll letcha know how it goes. Haven't been to too many fests though so I guess my opinion won't hold much weight. If I'm surrounded by drugs, old friends, and some decent music than I'll be content.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 22, 2015)

Swag said:


> Really hoping to get to Allgood this year, gonna be about a half hour drive from friend's house. Love the experience of camping on the grounds but after a day or two I could use a nice shower and a bed/couch...
> 
> I'll letcha know how it goes. Haven't been to too many fests though so I guess my opinion won't hold much weight. If I'm surrounded by drugs, old friends, and some decent music than I'll be content.


You'll be content.trust me...bring a test kit!!


----------



## skuba (Mar 23, 2015)

Allgood is one of my favorite festivals, i even had a blast a the ohio site in 2012... but i agree rory i can see this year being a flop. the only bigs ones i'll be at are peach and lockn, unless roo pulls me in (it's very close to here). my buddy's trying to drag me out to terrapin hill in ky which is supposed to be rad, bluegrass, moonshine, good music. they throw a fest 4 times a year. melvin seals and terrapin flyer played family reunion last year there.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ever been to gotv?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone going to wsp 420 or lotus the 18th...?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> You'll be content.trust me...bring a test kit!!


http://jacksonville.suntimes.com/jax-news/7/115/146332/couple-arrested-selling-golden-tickets-heaven/


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Too hot,I hadda close up shop...
I still got 4000 gold bricks...dammnit.


----------



## skuba (Apr 8, 2015)

AC is broken here, i'm sweatin like a whore in church


----------



## skuba (Apr 10, 2015)

Cabin Fever Reliever at Terrapin Hill is next weekend.. 

Rumpke Mountain Boys
Free the Honey
Vessel
Owsley County
Thems Live
Whiskey Bent Valley Boys
The Allmanacs
Woody Pines
Driftwood Gypsy
Restless Leg String Band
Tom Boone and Friends


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2015)

skuba said:


> AC is broken here, i'm sweatin like a whore in church


You got her working too hard


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## skuba (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2015)

How long do you think the tickets will last?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm hoping that some Cali people will buy these and resell their chicago tickets at a fair price.


----------



## skuba (Apr 12, 2015)

They have a ticket lottery open until tomorrow the 14th on that dead50.net


----------



## skuba (Apr 12, 2015)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yea my friends were telling me this was announced Friday..
Still not the last show.
But I'm very happy more will get to see em play!!
Very happy indeed..
Chicago gonna be a REAL fun show after all the Cali fun gets there
Extra revenue for extra fun at the production level also...


----------



## skuba (Apr 12, 2015)

What mayhem awaits in chicago..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't have tickets, but I'm still planning on going up thursday night, to party till the concert starts the next day . I'm hoping its a chance to meet some friends.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll personally spin ya out on this needle point I got for my head..boogie woogie.
I have extra tickets for the grateful ball...you're miracled.




Thundercat said:


> I don't have tickets, but I'm still planning on going up thursday night, to party till the concert starts the next day . I'm hoping its a chance to meet some friends.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2015)

I figured we might get the chance to have some fun that night Rory .


----------



## skuba (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll probably be in Chicago even though I don't have a ticket damnit. Gotta hustle this summer! Too much good shit goin on


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2015)

I forgot about hustling all together. I should totally bring a bunch of glass to sell up there that weekend.


----------



## skuba (Apr 14, 2015)

hell yeah you should, i'll buy a cheap chillum or somethin if i see you! always need throwaways.. or hell, a dab rig would be nice too


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 14, 2015)

I like the new avie Skuba!


----------



## skuba (Apr 15, 2015)

haha thanks Duck, thought it was more appropriate.

maaaan i gotta wait between now and sunday to see if i got california tickets.

rory do you know anything about a bunch of pranksters camping somewhere close to soldier field? rumouri heard from a traveling kid i know, but the closest KOA is like an hour from there, and i'm not so sure chicago's going to be cool with hippies camping downtown


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 15, 2015)

New tat..its for the show,I'm a year sober 4/20,and other things..
Idk about campers, or much of anything about pranksters camping ...I'm sure Zane and the crew will be there,all the A campers,wrecking crew,ect..
I'm kicking it in a hotey across from O'Hare...
Downtown can't even try to move us.


----------



## skuba (Apr 15, 2015)

I got Cali tickets! fucking obstructed view though! fuck!

who am i kidding though no one's going to be at their seats


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 15, 2015)

Awesome bro! Limited view won't matter if all you can see is rainbow fractals


----------



## skuba (Apr 15, 2015)

hahaha the stoke is slowly growing on me.... this is awesome my girl just won 500 on a lottery ticket tonight too


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fuck! And I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance...
Awesome you got tickets bro!! They're gonna make it old school for the west coast...
Still coming to Chicago now?


skuba said:


> hahaha the stoke is slowly growing on me.... this is awesome my girl just won 500 on a lottery ticket tonight too


----------



## skuba (Apr 16, 2015)

We'll see they're pretty close together. maybe the wind'll blow me that away, I talked to a friend today that's got a hotel downtown, i'll sleep in the tub if it comes down to it


----------



## mainliner (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Apr 17, 2015)

That's some nice shading work on the skeleton rory. I like the lighter greys to white highlights, it really makes it pop. Gonna need to get it touched up every few years but it looks great man.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## skuba (Apr 20, 2015)

I have one thing to say to you, look out for Rumpke Mountain Boys this summer They will blow your motherfuckin head off.


----------



## skuba (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh and i forgot, i got a confirmation this weekend that there will be an Acid Test in Chicago, on a campground, with live music all night for the three nights. they did not say where it will be yet.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wave that flag!!!

Look for me in Chicago!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 30, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3408209 Wave that flag!!!
> 
> Look for me in Chicago!!!


Where can I get that flag? That's fucking awesome hahaaha

btw what does E.A.F.D.P.R.!!!! stand for?


----------



## rory420420 (May 1, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Where can I get that flag? That's fucking awesome hahaaha
> 
> btw what does E.A.F.D.P.R.!!!! stand for?


I can make you one but it'll cost @$200... That's 100x stealie patches on a 6ft cotton flag...I backed each patch..
Eat a fat dick something something..


----------



## rory420420 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 2, 2015)

Hehehe ..


----------



## rory420420 (May 3, 2015)

Next tat
Malleus is a trippy artist..


----------



## rory420420 (May 3, 2015)

I'm infatuated with the redhead character in his paintings..kylesa I think?
Awesome art...and a wide variety of musicians from many genres from Tracy Chapman to lamb of god have had their concert posters made by him...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 3, 2015)

Any good festivals in the north east? I'm thinking of going to the harvest fest in Maine but I don't know of any other around never been to a festival yet either.


----------



## rory420420 (May 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Any good festivals in the north east? I'm thinking of going to the harvest fest in Maine but I don't know of any other around never been to a festival yet either.


Gathering of the vibes in ct.


----------



## JJ05 (May 4, 2015)

Beautiful Rory! Ty for sharing brother!


----------



## rory420420 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2015)

IF you're wondering about the Google page today..
 
Here's musical insight by taj!


----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2015)

Another murder ballad..


----------



## BWG707 (May 5, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Another murder ballad..


The last night at Winterland, SF.


----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2015)

3rd month out my mom for me


----------



## skuba (May 5, 2015)

Went to the GD meetup at the movies thing last night, they played this set from 1989






jerry was a fuckin monster on guitar.. moreso after the nods wore off lol


----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2015)

skuba said:


> Went to the GD meetup at the movies thing last night, they played this set from 1989
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea my dad went,but I've got 80 shows on DVD or in format..ten bucks and I can't smoke..fuck DAT.


----------



## skuba (May 6, 2015)

Well you coulda sat in the front with us and done K bumps BUT IT'S COOL BRO


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2015)

I was busy


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2015)

thephunion.com/?s&paged=5

Mickey hart,planet bum...hahaha!!

Trey is an obvious bieblieber..


----------



## DMTER (May 16, 2015)

Anybody going to the california regionals next week...I will be in nor cal tomorrow then onwards to lake Tahoe...send good vibes my way need to get a sheet before the gathering so I can take care of my family


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2015)

DMTER said:


> Anybody going to the california regionals next week...I will be in nor cal tomorrow then onwards to lake Tahoe...send good vibes my way need to get a sheet before the gathering so I can take care of my family


Bring some batteries,and chickens..trade.


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2015)

And,don't sign the tickets..


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2015)

If you're coming up with reasons you can't get out to a show....this guy says bullshit.!!


----------



## Horsetooth (May 17, 2015)

Anybody hitting up wakarusa on mulberry mountain this year?


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2015)

Horsetooth said:


> Anybody hitting up wakarusa on mulberry mountain this year?


That's one fest I've not hit..its first year was a Leo nightmare from what I gathered,read,and heard..and it seemed to follow it for a few years so my interest stayed at a minimum...I'm sure its fun tho...
Its not in Kansas now/ still?


----------



## Horsetooth (May 17, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> That's one fest I've not hit..its first year was a Leo nightmare from what I gathered,read,and heard..and it seemed to follow it for a few years so my interest stayed at a minimum...I'm sure its fun tho...
> Its not in Kansas now/ still?


No, they moved it to Arkansas in hopes that the weather would be better. The venue is certainly better.

The lineup isn't out of this world but it's still good and it definitely has me excited.

Almost entirely "panty dropper bands"


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2015)

Meh..slutty festival chicks are a dime a tenstrip....


----------



## DMTER (May 20, 2015)

Wow Berkeley...time to find a hill and settle in...


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Any body making an appearance at cosmic 2night?


----------



## rory420420 (May 20, 2015)

You


----------



## rob333 (May 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Any body making an appearance at cosmic 2night?


me


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2015)

www.cosmicreunion.com
This cosmic?
Pretty cool lineup ..
One thing I like about the Schwag is they play the dead,but don't try to mimic them,or jerry..their scarlet begonias for example,or any song, is the same as the original,but with their own style loosely tied in..I've always had fun at a Schwag show..camp Zoe was the best!! So far out,under cover leo didn't bother! raged that place many times..hell,the stores in town had hitching posts for horses..I stayed a week there once..
This new venue..how is it?
Hope you guys have spun!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2015)

Yep leaving out today for it should be a good time. O shit rob thats cool You going today as well? Im stayin the wkend


----------



## Horsetooth (May 24, 2015)

Buuuuuuuuummmpppppp


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## Horsetooth (May 24, 2015)

Definitely jealous of that show @rory420420! 

Guess I should've gone to summer camp, Lollapalooza, or Sasquatch!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2015)

hey rory, you going to peach? someone i know from fb was just asking if i'm gonna make it out.


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> hey rory, you going to peach? someone i know from fb was just asking if i'm gonna make it out.


Idk...peach,magnafest and lockn are all close together..and right after Chicago..but I bought a kick ass new van so who knows..
 Yonder and fire dancers,plus a lakeside light show...
Rooster walk is def someplace to chill..if you have kids,its safe to let them run around.very laid back...


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2015)

Was gonna save for jam cruise,but the line up sucks more than finshaggys mom...


----------



## skuba (May 25, 2015)

Shit im gonna try to make it to lockn and peach. Cali in a month! bout to catch a plane ticket


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2015)

I can't decide whether to fly or drive..I'm prob gonna fly..I don't wanna risk a vehicle breakdown...but the new vans so pimp!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

Hows the van treatin ya ? I survived cosmic schwag put on a hell of a show even played a few extras there last night. They have another show there next month.


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hows the van treatin ya ? I survived cosmic schwag put on a hell of a show even played a few extras there last night. They have another show there next month.


Holiday weekend..vans teasing me in the driveway.. Getting registered and stuff this week....


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

Nice hope it lasts a good while. Had this cat wantin to get spuntold him I would do it but had to let him go ya kno...Gave him a couple g's of booms a dose/ 15 mg B ...Then he took it upon himself to grab a moonrock. Mother fucker never left his chair perm grin on his face and white knuckling it all day!


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2015)

I'm sure he felt amazing!!
I grabbed some dank MDMA,had a touch this eve and then a shower...nice


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'm sure he felt amazing!!
> I grabbed some dank MDMA,had a touch this eve and then a shower...nice


I asked everytime I passed him lol...Dude was like every fucking thing is moving around me wtf!? I just laughed. That's good man I'm not sure if what I had just wasn't that good or I didn't do enough. But, I was candy flippin anyways so maybe my judgement wasn't the best.


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I asked everytime I passed him lol...Dude was like every fucking thing is moving around me wtf!? I just laughed. That's good man I'm not sure if what I had just wasn't that good or I didn't do enough. But, I was candy flippin anyways so maybe my judgement wasn't the best.


Hard to misjudge a scale,just saying....but,hard to find them in the woods as well..no,wait..I bought a new pair this past sat
Lol..


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2015)

Yea I posted a pic of those on this or another thread...funny shit!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

lol must have missed it just saw it on etsy last night!


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2015)

I still have my old 'ticketbastards' shirt somewhere ..lol...its not a new phenomenon...


----------



## high|hgih (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hows the van treatin ya ? I survived cosmic schwag put on a hell of a show even played a few extras there last night. They have another show there next month.


I was there, Maybe we found each other and didn't know it.
Aside from Cosmic, all I plan on going to due to brokedness is Shangri-La and Phases


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

Maybe, I was up on buzz kill hill. Where did you camp @?


----------



## high|hgih (May 28, 2015)

Literally. The top. Of buzzkillhill. 

Haha I remember my buddies and I tried to make buzzkill hill fun and it was actually a tough thing to do.


----------



## high|hgih (May 28, 2015)

Did you see a drunken, curly headed dude wearing a surfer hat and a bear claw necklace that introduced himself as Picasimus to everyone? I spent a lot of time running all over the place, I think I slept for like 5 hours total. And I spent a lot of time with my buddy Zach, he was a vendor of the ethnobotanical plants. Him and I both ate this pretty big button of peyote together and had to kinda.. Not do anything but lay in the grass for 8 hours and soak up the music and God's playground.


----------



## rory420420 (May 30, 2015)

GET WELL J.B.!!!

www.jambase.com/Articles/125250/Grateful-Dead-Lyricist-Survives-Heart-Attack


----------



## Horsetooth (May 31, 2015)

I'm sure you guys have heard of bunk police testing kits.

Has anybody seen them available for purchase at a festival?


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2015)

A friend of mine went to summer camp a few weeks ago. He borrowed a test from a friend, and it saved him from a bad gram of fake molly.


----------



## rory420420 (May 31, 2015)

Horsetooth said:


> I'm sure you guys have heard of bunk police testing kits.
> 
> Has anybody seen them available for purchase at a festival?


Yes,they set up booths all over this great land.


----------



## DMTER (Jun 2, 2015)

Love those faces in the woods had a great time at cali regionals saw some fam I hadn't seen over a decade...one brother got married hadnt seen him since he stole my face in san fran in 05...lots of lost faces in the woods this last week shit got ridiculous at times but nothin better then getting weird with your fam in the woods...lots of luv your way now back to Berkeley and up to oregon for the next regional rainbow gathering of the tribes hope to see some of you out there


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2015)

DMTER said:


> View attachment 3432236
> Love those faces in the woods had a great time at cali regionals saw some fam I hadn't seen over a decade...one brother got married hadnt seen him since he stole my face in san fran in 05...lots of lost faces in the woods this last week shit got ridiculous at times but nothin better then getting weird with your fam in the woods...lots of luv your way now back to Berkeley and up to oregon for the next regional rainbow gathering of the tribes hope to see some of you out there


You went to a pearljam concert!??
I'm kidding...north west flannel FAM in effect!!
I prob know at least one of those guys..besides yourself..lol..glad you had spun..
No time for regional meets...who's laying down the nationals spot?


----------



## DMTER (Jun 2, 2015)

There is talk about a split gathering between vermont and south dakota right now for annuals...I'll go a day or two then out to Chicago for a day or two and back to the annual site for clean up...

And I'm certain you know a head or two out there...I hate name droppin online so I won't but I'm sure we could go back n forth on that


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2015)

Dear Santa,
All I want for Christmas is a Hawaiian shirt.size xl.
I want to be as cool as bobby.
Thank you Santa.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2015)

DMTER said:


> There is talk about a split gathering between vermont and south dakota right now for annuals...I'll go a day or two then out to Chicago for a day or two and back to the annual site for clean up...
> 
> And I'm certain you know a head or two out there...I hate name droppin online so I won't but I'm sure we could go back n forth on that


Vermont!!?? Why!!?? Uggg...only reason to go to vermont is maple syrup,and fresh cherry garcia,and im not a breakfast guy..lol
Sooooo many better national forests than vermont....I'd take wv over vermont...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Slightly stoopid at lockn!!!

Anyone going to the "flat line the pipeline' fest Saturday?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 5, 2015)

*FUCK YOU SHAPIRO!!!*
*I WILL NEVER GIVE YOU ANOTHER FUCKING DIME YOU RATBAG COCK SUCKER!! EAT A PLATE OF CHITLINS AND DIE YOU WORTHLESS SHYSTY FUCK RAG.*


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 5, 2015)

This piece of shit sent me tickets that were not even available for sale when I sent in my order!! There was 2 choices..$95 and $115..g.a. pit and front pit...
This fuck sack sent me nosebleed seats. 400 section.wtf. this is fucking soooo wrong.not cause it happened to me,but how it happened...get my money and send me what YOU want AFTER sending me an email saying I'll get what I ordered!! 
Everyone,this is proof of what a sell out douche he is.I tried to rationalize the $120 camping tickets at lockn..said it must be a sign of the times..then the m.o. with gd50,I said it had to be done..but its apparent this guy is the simon cowell of the jamband scene..may he suck a bag of floppy cocks forever.
Bad business Shapiro...now,if you get to read this,you get to wonder the rest of your days if youll get smacked in the head and tied to a tree naked with a mouth full of crystal...might happen, might not.. But you get to have THAT in your mind.
On the real though...
If you ever read this,you truly are a bad person.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

Thats bullshit right there


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

5 min wait


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

How can I go from 1 min to 10!! Mfuckers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

I GOT TICKETS!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

blah


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3434564


Easy to track you..I'd repost this bro..maybe fuzz out ur seat numbers...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

*IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT TTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKKETSSSSS*


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2015)

Thats some shit right there Rory I'm pissed for you too!

Congrats whodat.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Thats some shit right there Rory I'm pissed for you too!
> 
> Congrats whodat.


Yeazi haven't read it myself,but my mother in law checked around on the web and says its not a unique thing..he fucked over everyone..he sold the shows out with the MAILORDER,seats AND field/pit,by creating a clamor for just the field tickets..there wasn't but a few thousand for sale online,the show was sold out months before that!!
My wife could die tomorrow,and if Shapiro had anything to do with the funeral,I wouldn't go.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 5, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't go to this if i didn't have vested interests... My dad,whodat,my tour friends...
I sure hope this fuck doesn't get involved with any more music,cause I'm serious..I will never go to another show he puts on.


----------



## skuba (Jun 5, 2015)

Shit, the Santa Clara show is 3 weeks away and I still haven't received my tickets. kinda fucky. already got the plane ticket too...
i got 200 level shit but kinda behind the stage, or at least i thought. that's some bullshit rory, I wanted to go to lockn, but probably won't now because that guy is a fuckstick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm trying to find out if Shapiro is connected with peach fest or camp bisco..doubt bisco....


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Rory, they emailed you and said you were for sure getting pit tickets? I know the mail order thing was basically "first come first serve" and they would fulfill the orders they could. Regardless I'm sorry you got nipped to the stands. I'm sure it will be a great show regardless!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes,I took a screen shot and posted it in this thread..as these things go,I just took all my old pictures and put em on my computer last night..but I have it.
Like I said..2 diff tickets were mailorder..$95 and $115..why did mine say otherwise,and I got $20 western union back on each..?
Shady shit man.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2015)

www.nbcchicago.com/blogs/worth-the-trip/Grateful-Dead-promotor-refunds-mail-order-tickets-soldier-field-306979171.html#


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Fuck you Shapiro you shady motherfuck.


----------



## skuba (Jun 15, 2015)

Yo so I just get an email from Ticketmaster saying that my tickets are printed and shipping.
this makes no fucking sense considering we ordered the tickets through ticketstoday.com. the show is in less than 2 weeks. 
what in the fuck is that? 

the whole things seems shady. but it was an excuse to get to Cali at least


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Vermont!!?? Why!!?? Uggg...only reason to go to vermont is maple syrup,and fresh cherry garcia,and im not a breakfast guy..lol
> Sooooo many better national forests than vermont....I'd take wv over vermont...


Back off of a state you know nothing about ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Back off of a state you know nothing about ok?


Wooooahhh ...Slow down heere a second...Are you trying to suggest to me that Vermont is a state? I thought it was just some republican ran territory we bought off the Canadian's years ago!! BOOOOOM my mind has just been blown!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

skuba said:


> Yo so I just get an email from Ticketmaster saying that my tickets are printed and shipping.
> this makes no fucking sense considering we ordered the tickets through ticketstoday.com. the show is in less than 2 weeks.
> what in the fuck is that?
> 
> the whole things seems shady. but it was an excuse to get to Cali at least


You gonna make it to shytown skuba?


----------



## skuba (Jun 16, 2015)

nah I'll probably be in the redwoods playing in the dirt or something. wish i could though! if I had tickets i would for sure go. 
santa clara ticket finally came. the didn't give us any cool artistic tickets, just regual ticketmaster schwag


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 27, 2015)

I say Bertha as an opener next Fri...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2015)

Well its official i'm not even gonna make it to Chicago to party. I cant find a baby sitter for my daughter and my wife doesn't wanna take her. I was really hoping I'd get a chance to meet some of you guys.

On a positive note, I did just get a half sheet of what I'm told is supposed to be the best acid I've had. Its from the same place everything I've got in the last year has been so I'm confident its gonna be everything I was told. Almost everything else we got this past year has been WOW, this is the first printed sheet I've got. My piece is mostly roses made up of 4 hits, the whole page was an angel with the roses in the background. Dude said it was supposed to be special for the 50th celebration so I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 27, 2015)

Blue bolts on one side,#14 unperfed?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry you can come..sucks cause were having a multi member multi forum meet up...
How bout campbisco?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2015)

The back is just white, its perfed, and its some good cid for sure, ate a half a hit today while I was working and it is killer!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hell yea..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2015)

YOu watching Santa Clara? anyone got a feed?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2015)

never mind got one and here it is to share audio feed not video but still cool. http://mixlr.com/the-kush-bush/


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 30, 2015)

Well just had another change of plans my wife decided this morning that she does want to go up to chicago still  :facepalm: lol. So I think we are gonna be up there thursday night until sunday prolly. So whens this RIU meet up?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Well just had another change of plans my wife decided this morning that she does want to go up to chicago still  :facepalm: lol. So I think we are gonna be up there thursday night until sunday prolly. So whens this RIU meet up?


My hotel,I'll p.m.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looking good for Chicago!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2015)

Hell yeah thats some nice weather!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2015)

Trippy skyline.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2015)

i was just reading an article about the dead in some rolling stones mag someone gave me, and they were talking about the show(s) in chicago... made me think of rory..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm here now,chilling w a member from over there
Cold as fuck on the lake.vendors are setting up tents already..gonna be huge!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'm here now,chilling w a member from over there
> Cold as fuck on the lake.vendors are setting up tents already..gonna be huge!!


 you're a member of rollingstones? i didn't know they had a forum... 

sweet, hope you have spun rory, lots and lots of spun..


----------



## Veek da Freak (Jul 2, 2015)

The Electric Forest Festival(Rothbury) was pretty wild this year. Great vibe!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Jerry's guitar.
@racerboy71 
I'm eating a bunch of Nintendo rolls and going down to lake shore Dr for fireworks


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 2, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you're a member of rollingstones? i didn't know they had a forum...
> 
> sweet, hope you have spun rory, lots and lots of spun..


I'll be a member soon.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'll be a member soon.
> View attachment 3452689


 damn, i way jelly...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'll be a member soon.
> View attachment 3452689


 how were they rory?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 3, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> how were they rory?


The two teslas I ate were nice tbh.old school beans


----------



## skuba (Jul 5, 2015)

How y'all liking the Chicago sets? Santa Clara was fuuuun


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 5, 2015)

First show sucked.to much trey being trey,and I'm not being trendy cliche dead head here..last night kicked ass!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2015)

Well I didn't make it to any of the shows, but I just got back from a great weekend up in Chicago. It was awesome meeting up with several RIU members and making some memories! I ate a few hits of acid and enjoyed the fireworks with my family. I came home with a couple party favors I can't wait to try out too .


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Fuck you Shapiro.I'm a lot kid.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 6, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> The two teslas I ate were nice tbh.old school beans


Damn I'm jealous. I haven't had a good roll in years... how strong were those? They look like 2 would have me floored with hammer vision


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ask Whodat...they don't work for me but pill reports said 200mg..lol...they we're good and clean... I ate @15 the whole weekend..


Skuxx said:


> Damn I'm jealous. I haven't had a good roll in years... how strong were those? They look like 2 would have me floored with hammer vision


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 6, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Ask Whodat...they don't work for me but pill reports said 200mg..lol...they we're good and clean... I ate @15 the whole weekend..


Don't work because you've ate too many or what? I think that's the case for me... but hey I can at least try


----------



## skuba (Jul 7, 2015)

The first show in Santa Clara, there was a rainbow above the stadium. how appropriate eh haha








and this crazy ass sunset





Honestly, although the crowd was great and acoustics were good, Trey kind of darkens the vibe for me. He had his moments but there were also times where it didn't work. hard to dance to sometimes because he would space the whole band out.

Still an awesome time though, we got on the floor for the first show because Levi's stadium staff did not give a fuck, free flow about the place. Also the police chopper yelling at 50,000 dead heads to leave after the show was pretty hilarious. "You don't have to go home but you can't stay here" \\

anybody get to try the furthur 50th love? holy fuck


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lots of it around...
Trey killed it during throwing stones...him and bobby stepped up to each other and dueled...crowd went nuts...by the third night,trey was on point..but it took 2 nights
!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2015)

Sounds like some awesome shows for sure!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lotta love on that stage...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like some awesome shows for sure!


Thanks again for the pipes!! Im gonna chew those doses camping..just don't know when!!! My wife loves the pendant as well!!!
You guys def gotta come east!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Ask Whodat...they don't work for me but pill reports said 200mg..lol...they we're good and clean... I ate @15 the whole weekend..


Ya those things where fucking killer one put me on my back for a min. Made my god damn legs wobbly as fuck.
@Thundercat it was cool to meet you dude for sure! That piece hits great man


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Don't work because you've ate too many or what? I think that's the case for me... but hey I can at least try


Yea,eating 50+ rolls in a night fucked my brain up good...
I kinda had a tolerance...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

Sht I think 3 would've killed me mamma had 2 and bit the shit out of her mouth. Got some good pics from the sho I'll get up eventually


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes gum is better...and a banana before...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.arisefestival.com/2015/ <---------- more info here ((( <3 )))


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Thanks again for the pipes!! Im gonna chew those doses camping..just don't know when!!! My wife loves the pendant as well!!!
> You guys def gotta come east!!





[email protected] said:


> Ya those things where fucking killer one put me on my back for a min. Made my god damn legs wobbly as fuck.
> @Thundercat it was cool to meet you dude for sure! That piece hits great man


Hell yeah guys it was a total blast. I'm glad you like the pieces and they hit well . I hope they turn lots of pretty colors for you.


----------



## green217 (Jul 8, 2015)

Anybody going to the Raleigh show next month, Phish? I saw them there last time, and a severe thunderstorm blow over us right in the middle of the show, they never stopped playing. The visuals I got off those 5 hits in that storm was crazy! Ended up climbing to the top of the grass and running down the hill till your feet can't keep up with your body, and belly floppying to the ground and sliding all the way into the crowd. We called it hippy bowling, One of the best times of my life, think it was in 98 or 99 somewhere around there. I got to make it to that show in Aug


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hell yeah guys it was a total blast. I'm glad you like the pieces and they hit well . I hope they turn lots of pretty colors for you.


No doubt! Glad everybody made it back safely after that run in!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 9, 2015)

m.dailykos.com/story/2015/05/26/1387827/-DEA-approves-first-drug-trial-of-ecstasy-to-treat-anxiety-and-depression


----------



## skuba (Jul 10, 2015)

good article from one of Sonic Youth's guitar players about the Chicago shows

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/grateful-dead/6620439/sonic-youth-lee-ranaldo-grateful-dead-fare-thee-well-essay


----------



## skuba (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2015)

skuba said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here.
> 
> View attachment 3457711


You going? I'm a free man now,so if u wanna catch up and carpool,or take owsley on a road trip(my van) from here...I have the time!!


----------



## skuba (Jul 14, 2015)

Most likely, I'm tryin to get my lazy ass crew to get on their shit haha. I'm goin back out to humboldt for the fall so maybe we could get a trip together, that would be rad. you and your lady have a falling out?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 14, 2015)

skuba said:


> Most likely, I'm tryin to get my lazy ass crew to get on their shit haha. I'm goin back out to humboldt for the fall so maybe we could get a trip together, that would be rad. you and your lady have a falling out?


Yea,so I'm free to tour now,need to find me a hippy momma with TWO SOCKS.
and grow attendants.ugg.here I go with that shit again...the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2015)

Dead show Chicago I kno there late

Night 2
 
Last Night


The fucking roses where beautiful Rory!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2015)

You guys make me so jealous!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> You guys make me so jealous!


Don't get so jealous over my trip...wasn't what it was cracked up to be...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 14, 2015)

Everyone else seemed to have a blast!! I am glad for them...


----------



## JJ05 (Jul 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Don't get so jealous over my trip...wasn't what it was cracked up to be...


I actually heard that Trey had a dark, unpleasant vibe on stage? Perhaps this was someones perception of him while tripping? Or perhaps he just sucked? Rory can you chime in on this brother?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2015)

I was sick.I didn't pay attention.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2015)

Ya, it sucked for Rory. He was sicker then a dog. But, on the bright side the team did get him smuggled on the floor w/ us!! I wouldnt say he was dark either @JJ05. Saturday night was a gooood show. Sunday was the fucking TITS tho! It was sad to see it end


----------



## JJ05 (Jul 15, 2015)

Damn man, I am sorry to hear you were sick like that. However I am glad to hear were there and hung out with the RIU Crew! I wish I could have been there with you guys, one day we will all meet at a fest  On the bright side, I did score 5 hits of some WoW my friend says was from the Chicago shows.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 16, 2015)

what drug did rory fall out on? if i went to something like that i'd make sure i'd smuggle over some good newfoundland coke


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'll be a member soon.
> View attachment 3452689


is that bombs? need to try that one day for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what drug did rory fall out on? if i went to something like that i'd make sure i'd smuggle over some good newfoundland coke


None he was just sick.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> None he was just sick.


getting sick off drugs is for amateurs huh?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 16, 2015)

Lol I'm not really jealous, just wish I could have seen a Dead show before it was over . I'll just find a video of it, and watch it while we are tripping at home.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2015)

"Dark side of a dead show"..play a real dead show audio while watching gd50 video...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2015)

Hehe not a bad idea. I was listening to one of the shows the other day from when they were using the Wall of Sound. It was pretty cool, even the recording seemed to sound alot diferent.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 19, 2015)

I got all 3 nights on DVD.:+) if u guys want em..u know my number


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2015)

Anybody going to fam jam or schwagstock?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2015)

Columbia MD phish is in my horizon..new g.f. on probation,so I'm not sure if she can go shes & NEVER SEEN A CONCERT FELLAS!!! ..I gotta rectify this situation asap,unfortunately, only lockn is one that could happen for her as she won't have to leave the state,but we all know my opinion of Shapiro...
Decisions decisions...
BTW,she's a champ. 400mg of pure MDMA her first time.yea,I'm a dawg.


----------



## Impman (Aug 2, 2015)

Rory!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Impman said:


> Rory!


Where the fuck have you been you cactus junkie?!!??
I texted you ten times...busy w the apples!??


----------



## Impman (Aug 3, 2015)

We are growing pistachios and the pollen business is growing ... What is good? When you coming to California ... ?I have a new number.... Read through some of your posts... New g.f.? Crazy man I'll send you a private message


----------



## Poi-Poi (Aug 4, 2015)

I may not have made it inside but kickin it on the lot at the dead show was by far my favorite adventure for the year, but you and whodat definitely made it a better time


----------



## skuba (Aug 5, 2015)

Roraaaay dude Lockn just looks too good not to go. I might skip Peach to save for lockn, that lineup is fucking ridiculous


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 5, 2015)

who loves string cheese ?!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Aug 7, 2015)

2 weeks to Magnaball! I'm getting so pumped for all of it, especially sat night. And the fact it's only a 3 hour drive from my house. Gonna be on the moon I tell ya, the moon!


----------

